# Bug playing back Radio recordings



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

I was delighted when I discovered that the latest Tivo treats radio recordings just like TV (unlike all other PVRs I have tried since the original Tivo). However, my delight was short lived when I discovered a problem playing them back. Basically the fast forward and rewind controls don't seem to work. Fast forward skips an hour long program in about 5 seconds and rewind does the same as forward (i.e. goes forward). I haven't had a chance to try the skip buttons as my wife is now listening to the program in question and I daren't experiment (I padded it and to get to the beginning she has to listen to the padding). Anyone else seeing this ?


----------



## FemiH (Nov 6, 2002)

tdenson said:


> Basically the fast forward and rewind controls don't seem to work. Fast forward skips an hour long program in about 5 seconds and rewind does the same as forward (i.e. goes forward). ... Anyone else seeing this ?


Yes, I sent a message to Virgin Media via twitter on this a couple of days back as my experience mirrored yours. They confirmed that they'd pass this along to the relevant people to investigate.


----------

